# Oldie



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Ran a couple threads on this old girl today


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Well-built machine for sure.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Man hard core old school.

Bet the motor itself weigh 45lbs or more. Built to last, heck to move.

Back in the 1940's the man I apprenticed through, I heard tails form more than one person that he could chuck up and old rigid pipe machine with an 1 1/2" piece of pipe and stop the machine. Also put a cast iron tub on his back and carry it up a flight of steps.

Hurts me to think about it. My motto "work smarter not harder".


----------

